# My Job is Crappier than Yours



## hashbrown

I'm always curious what people do for a living. Post your job and photos from work if you have them.


----------



## Carriana

I am an accountant for a small charter bus company. We bus around the likes of college and professional sports teams, etc.










To and from every game 









And my office is dog friendly so I get to bring these bums in to work with me:

















Work selfie


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Carriana said:


> I am an accountant for a small charter bus company. We bus around the likes of college and professional sports teams, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To and from every game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my office is dog friendly so I get to bring these bums in to work with me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work selfie


Great pics.... never knew you were an accountant lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I am a bartender and a rep for the ABKC. I travel all over the country for the ABKC, I love it.








At work at the bar








Yupp at work love my job








My birthday at the bar








Repping a show









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Great pics.... never knew you were an accountant lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Being an accountant isn't exactly a great conversation starter. Unless you're talking to other accountants LOL.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Carriana said:


> Being an accountant isn't exactly a great conversation starter. Unless you're talking to other accountants LOL.


I can understand that lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

I guess you would call me a Real Estate Speculator. I build things in hopes I can sell them. Mostly single and multi family homes. Here are some of my current projects. The youtube link is a home I'm just finishing

Golf Homes Branson Mo | Stonebridge Homes for Sale | Branson Homes | Branson Golf - YouTube


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hashbrown said:


> I guess you would call me a Real Estate Speculator. I build things in hopes I can sell them. Mostly single and multi family homes. Here are some of my current projects. The youtube link is a home I'm just finishing
> 
> Golf Homes Branson Mo | Stonebridge Homes for Sale | Branson Homes | Branson Golf - YouTube


Very cool.... and time consuming?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Very cool.... and time consuming?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can build most homes in 5 months, a starter home takes me about 3 months.


----------



## Cain's Mom

My "job" is being a student. Being a vet tech student I get to poke animals and take care of them everyday. Here is one of our current dogs for this semester. I have to resist the urge to put in adoption papers for him lol



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep

I work at John Deere.. We know how to handle winter here in NW FL


----------



## DickyT

I'm a corporate IT slave for HEICO Aerospace. I love where I work, we manufacture and repair commercial and military airplane components, which is cool as heck! However I hate what I do...

A panoramic view of 1/8 of the shop floor (the are on the other side of the bulkhead from my office:









Me in my hole:









After they got to know me, the guys on the shop floor always tell me that I am on the wrong side of the buildings bulkhead, with me being located in the office side.


----------



## redog

Ok, I'll share!
My family has been restoring homes for 3 generations. Here's a few quickies from last summer


----------



## redog

Photobucket isn't cooperating today so ill attach this one. Wood finishing is my passion, this one is fiberglass


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

HeavyJeep said:


> I work at John Deere.. We know how to handle winter here in NW FL


Very cool i love JD 

Look at the time stamp lol this app is whack








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

redog said:


> Photobucket isn't cooperating today so ill attach this one. Wood finishing is my passion, this one is fiberglass


Very nice, Bossmandude!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Very cool i love JD
> 
> Look at the time stamp lol this app is whack
> View attachment 43818
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hot tub????????


----------



## DickyT

redog said:


> Ok, I'll share!
> My family has been restoring homes for 3 generations. Here's a few quickies from last summer


Very cool! That is what my dad and step mom do as a hobby since they retired.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Any HAUNTED houses Dave? LOL! nice work.


----------



## HeavyJeep

redog said:


> Hot tub????????


Hot tub!  apparently we did that in 1970 though lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

I work for a well known health insurance company. I work from home
in my cheetah snuggie.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

redog said:


> Hot tub????????





HeavyJeep said:


> Hot tub!  apparently we did that in 1970 though lol


Now it says 3 hours ago lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> I work for Blue Cross Blue Shield of MA. I work from home
> in my cheetah snuggie.


She does! I've seen her! Lololol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes, Lauren tell them how hard I work! LMAO


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> Yes, Lauren tell them how hard I work! LMAO


Yeah.... works.... super hard and stuff yeah sure lolol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

My bad it is a LEOPARD snuggie. UGH


----------



## DickyT

I need to find one of those work form home gigs. Problem is *most* don't pay the bills... and the legit and good ones are rare.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I love it...I do have to go inhouse tomorrow though!! UGH wtf do I wear? LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> I love it...I do have to go inhouse tomorrow though!! UGH wtf do I wear? LOL


Wear your snuggie..... like a Shaw thingy they'll never know.... wtf am i gonna hang out with tomorrow if you go to work Dammit

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I will still be around for you girl. don't fret.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> I will still be around for you girl. don't fret.


Oh, thank goodness lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

Car insurnace. I sell car insurance for Acceptance Insurance. Nonstandard personal auto. Very boring stuff. Well, until someone has an accident, then my cell phone lights up and everyone has questions about my job. I'm not even in the claims department, just sales. LOL!
I get paid better then any other agent in the county, and my company loves to micromanage me, so I hate my job, but can't afford to change jobs. 

I would kill to have a job where I could bring Ecko. Maybe some day. *sigh*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

EckoMac said:


> Car insurnace. I sell car insurance for Acceptance Insurance. Nonstandard personal auto. Very boring stuff. Well, until someone has an accident, then my cell phone lights up and everyone has questions about my job. I'm not even in the claims department, just sales. LOL!
> I get paid better then any other agent in the county, and my company loves to micromanage me, so I hate my job, but can't afford to change jobs.
> 
> I would kill to have a job where I could bring Ecko. Maybe some day. *sigh*


But you got a job, Ma!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

pitbullmamanatl said:


> But you got a job, Ma!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, yes I do. I convince myself that I'm blessed every day. It's just hard when I have do deal with a*& holes all of the time.

How do you stay so thin as a bartender? I would drink every ounce of Frangelico in the bar and gain 150 lbs. I make a horrible bartender. LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

EckoMac said:


> Yes, yes I do. I convince myself that I'm blessed every day. It's just hard when I have do deal with a*& holes all of the time.
> 
> How do you stay so thin as a bartender? I would drink every ounce of Frangelico in the bar and gain 150 lbs. I make a horrible bartender. LOL


Lol I am super thick ma in no way thin lol i drink a half gallon of fireball about every day full of sugar trust i need to get back to lifting weights too i have slacked off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

pitbullmamanatl said:


> i drink a half gallon of fireball about every day


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DickyT said:


>


Can't hang i guess?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

Don't like cinnamon flavored drinks. Give me a good 100% Agave beverage and I'll go!

That Beam Maple is good stuff too, but a bit sugary to put a lot down for me.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DickyT said:


> Don't like cinnamon flavored drinks. Give me a good 100% Agave beverage and I'll go!
> 
> That Beam Maple is good stuff too, but a bit sugary to put a lot down for me.


I drink Fireball it's like my coffee. ... I'll drink anything with alcohol but always have Fireball with me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

~StangChick~ said:


> Any HAUNTED houses Dave? LOL! nice work.


Some joints gave me the creeps but I was never sure they were really haunted....the funeral parlor on the other hand....that I try not to think about. Straight up frightening!


----------



## ~StangChick~

redog said:


> Some joints gave me the creeps but I was never sure they were really haunted....the funeral parlor on the other hand....that I try not to think about. Straight up frightening!


they say when you renovate an old home it disturbs the spirits.

funeral parlor? interesting. Feel eyes staring at you? lol


----------



## DickyT

~StangChick~ said:


> they say when you renovate an old home it disturbs the spirits.


My stepmom always burns sage before she starts one, and anytime she feels 'odd'


----------



## ames

damn cool jobs people. Hash, beautiful work and Dave same deal. Amazes me what people can do with their hands and hard work. How funny the John Deere hot tub lmao

I work for a law firm in Information Services. Servers, backups, restores and monitoring to make sure we set them up correctly and they don't break. And then when they break I fix them. But If I monitor them correctly I fix them before they break lol We have 15 offices in 7 countries that we are in charge of.

Robert Duvall played a lawyer at my firm in the movie "A Civil Action" not sure if anyone has seen it: A Civil Action (1998) - IMDb

I have the best schedule, I work 4-12 so I NEVER EVER have to set an alarm for work, just when I go walk the dogs at the shelter lol. They are worth it. I HATE alarms.

My desk how is usually is, no lights on









lights on, co workers bitched at me lol









Can you say cube farm?









Cubes don't have walls to hang things they give me. DAMN I AM OLD lol









We work with the government, have tons of clients including representing Guantánamo Bay detainees. http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/02/world/americas/02iht-legal.5.14179947.html?pagewanted=all 
We defended Nixon during Watergate, and Monica Lewinsky during the dress drama. Represented Ted Bundy back in the day and many presidents and sports teams. We represent apple in the apple vs samsung case. So many crazy cases. Basically trust estates government and white collar crimes lol I have met a bunch of people working here like Woody Harrelson, everyone from Aerosmith and a few movies have been filmed in our offices, most recently Bridewars and RIPD. It's a great place to work. I get six weeks vacation and I'm ill time at 35 hours a week anything over is time and a half. You get 2 month sabbaticals every 10 years. Not a bad deal. I like my job enough to be here for 16 years. lol

This is our local server room, we have one in each office and 3 HUGE ones in offsite colo's in case an office gets blown up we don't loose anything.










This is across the street, that is the old state house. The balcony is where the declaration of Independence was first read. And right below was the Boston massacre. 









My building is cool, it has 26 different sides which makes for a maze when people don't know their way around.


----------



## DickyT

Yay IT peoples Ames! I do pretty much the same thing, except I have a DNC system to keep operable that the CNC machines pull their programs from in addition, and the stinking FAA and SOX meetings to deal with monthly...


----------



## ames

DickyT said:


> Yay IT peoples Ames! I do pretty much the same thing, except I have a DNC system to keep operable that the CNC machines pull their programs from in addition, and the stinking FAA and SOX meetings to deal with monthly...


Whoop whoop lol that's awesome!!! Monthly crap ways gets on the way lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I have no pictures to share on my PC, but I do a little bit of everything at work. I work at a pizza place, and we serve pizzas, subs, salads, pastas and wings. I do prep work, make and cook food, run the register, greet customers, serve food and buss the tables, tend to customers' needs and answer questions, wash dishes, supervise people under me, and train new hires. We're a small business with the owner and 5 employees, and we're all pretty close with one another (have a good work relationship). Nothing special really.


----------



## DickyT

ThaLadyPit said:


> I have no pictures to share on my PC, but I do a little bit of everything at work. I work at a pizza place, and we serve pizzas, subs, salads, pastas and wings. I do prep work, make and cook food, run the register, greet customers, serve food and buss the tables, tend to customers' needs and answer questions, wash dishes, supervise people under me, and train new hires. We're a small business with the owner and 5 employees, and we're all pretty close with one another (have a good work relationship). Nothing special really.


My first job was for a small Italian joint like that. Owner, his mom (the chef) that grew all the vegetables we used in the food on her 50 acre farm, me and a handful of other delivery drivers. The place was tiny with only 3 stools inside and 3 small 4 tops on the front patio, so most of the service was take out or delivery. Good times!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Well, we don't deliver lol. Dine in or carry out only. The only exception is when there's a church or school function (like Project Graduation or a lock in), and the boss will deliver them personally. Other than that, we've got 10 tables, four are 4-top and the rest are 2-top.


----------



## Kona

Diesel and heavy duty mechanic. Also HD towing.



Tiny little dodge 3500 with the cummins 5.9 getting a water pump and 2 internationals one getting a turbo the other getting a computer.

I would love to bring the dog and the boss wouldn't mind but it's not safe for a curious pup.


----------



## hashbrown

I have a couple of little starter homes peeking out of the snow. Get yoself a Hashbilt!


----------



## DickyT

Those are nice hash! Wish I was in the market to move...


----------



## MSK

I have no pics I just started bus driving on June 10, 2013. I am currently full time with 20hrs a week guaranteed and have all holidays off with my kiddos so works for me very well. I am a backup driver until something opens up so random possiblility of different set of between 20 to 70 kids for 4 hrs a day. Can be a real headache most the time.


----------



## hashbrown

MSK said:


> I have no pics I just started bus driving on June 10, 2013. I am currently full time with 20hrs a week guaranteed and have all holidays off with my kiddos so works for me very well. I am a backup driver until something opens up so random possiblility of different set of between 20 to 70 kids for 4 hrs a day. Can be a real headache most the time.


I have seen a bus photo somewhere?


----------



## MSK

Yea I think it is in member photo prolly that was the day I got my license and a horrible pic


----------



## hashbrown

MSK said:


> Yea I think it is in member photo prolly that was the day I got my license and a horrible pic


You don't take bad photos!


----------



## MSK

Psh if u say so


----------



## hashbrown

MSK said:


> Psh if u say so


I says so!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

hmm i'll have to get some pics of the shop. i just got myself a new job. i loved working at Toyota.. but gotta do what it takes to pay the bills right?! this new job of mine is M-F 7-3.30 and i love it! i have an office of my own and they are dog friendly  still slingin parts just for a private small company. Wantz Equipment is the name and they work on petroleum tankers. so yeah bit of a change from Toyota to semis and tractor trailers. but hell... parts is parts!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Look! I took one lol oh and a pic of Odin disapproving of the office chair.


----------



## THORS_DAD

Don't have any pics to post up of the job, but I'm a manager at a small "family" run auto shop, where we specialize in Porsche and Porsche race vehicles, although we work on everything from lawnmowers to Lambos lol. The nice thing is that we're a dog friendly shop so Thor will get to come be my work buddy the days I don't ride the ninja to work.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Here is a pic from my office. My orchid all pretty and blooming. View of downtown Houston


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Okay... so I had to cut ham today fir subs (one of our best selling items besides pizza), then weigh, and portion it. Each 12" sub gets 3 oz of ham, which equates to 4 slices, if done right.



Mobile.....at the moment.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

First is the block of ham on the slicer with the scale in the foreground and then all the baggies of portioned ham for subs for next week. I got 66 bags of ham out of that block. Forget how much it weighs though. 

Mobile.....at the moment.


----------



## hashbrown

My 4 plex patio home building sold out before it was completed, I'm going to start another building asap. Started a cool little craftsman style home a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## bluedozer

I Work with my dad we do on site machining, mostly on forging presses. here are some pics

nice and shiny 


complete hammer base


press bed before


after


----------



## PerfectPit

I am 1 of 3 Scheduling Coordinators for an ICF/DD facility covering 400 staff, 56 homes and supported living sites along with a Vocational Center. No pictures of where we work, we try to stay out of the lime light due to some disgruntled staff. lol. Seriously it is just a rectangular room with desks, file cabinets, computers and pictures of my boy. Nothing impressive.


----------



## Captain

People always give my shifty looks when I tell them what I do. I have around 20 websites, I hire freelance writers to write articles, which rank well on google, and make profit off of them. 

In total it pays more than my previous job (as an accountant), and I get to spend time at home doing what I enjoy (woodworking).

Right now I'm building a dog house (of all things) haha.


----------



## JoKealoha

once upon a time i was a neuroscientist. research mostly. let me tell you how much it sucked. not to mention the money i spent on a diploma that currently collects dust.
i quit and was unemployed for a while. travelled a little. surfed alot. then a friend of mine who was a high school principal convinced me to teach an anatomy class for her.
i've been teaching now for 14 years. and i still dig it.
i also own a small sports agency on the side. LOL. i manage and represent a few NFL players. but that's another story for another time.
if anyone is interested www.prologicmgt.com


----------



## ylee66

I am a certified nurses assistant. I did a career change after my parents passed away and have never been happier.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

